# Hamilton Jazzmaster Open Heart



## dannyt.33 (Jan 10, 2011)

Just got my first Hamilton, the jazzmaster open heart model H32565595. This is my first post too so I guess it kind of a greetings at the same time. I personally love this watch, but let me know what you think. Enjoy!

























I would upload more but the uploader is acting up.


----------



## murfdog (Jan 18, 2011)

Spectacular....congrats


----------



## vlad.ica (Oct 12, 2009)

murfdog said:


> Spectacular....congrats


+1

Awesome watch! I really like Hamilton Jazzmaster line. And I was very close to pull the trigger for Open Heart, but unfortunately - it never happened :-(...


----------



## SwedishElite22 (Apr 16, 2010)

I love that model and if it would come with a date display I would have picked it over my Viewmatic.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

Ohhh it's hideous! I can't even look...psh

Hammys are gorgeous. This is one sexy brown watch. Love everything about it. Congrats and enjoy


----------



## Lucian (Sep 6, 2010)

If Hamilton had only released that watch with a date display I would have bought it straight away. It is a beautiful watch, but I can't stomach the idea of paying for an automatic without at least a date complication. Just not an option for me.


----------



## ESmooth (Nov 9, 2010)

A date wheel would just block the view of the movement. They dont have a date wheel on their full skeleton model either:


----------



## Lucian (Sep 6, 2010)

I imagine some compromise would have to be made to include a date wheel, but I'm reasonably sure it can be done without being downright ugly. I guess I'm old fashioned and just think; a watch needs to have the date, at least. But this is a matter of personal taste. For me the date complication is a minimum condition. But it doens't take away from the beauty of the piece in any way.


----------



## dannyt.33 (Jan 10, 2011)

Just picked up a steel bracelet for this, thought I might show it off here. And if you think about it the date wheel would be exposed on the face on the open parts and I think that would be a lot worse. Anyways on to the pics


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

isnt that the most comfortable, nice and classy band there is? I LOVE mine.


----------



## dannyt.33 (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm not a huge fan of the leather but I've never liked leather watches. I DO love the steel deployant though and I have no clasp problems with it. Very heavy too, which is a plus.


----------

